# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Диагностика: Belarc Advisor v.7.2.24.3

## SDA

Обновилась бесплатная утилита Belarc Advisor, которая отображает детальную информацию об установленном в компьютере программном и аппаратном обеспечении и отображает полученные результаты в веб-браузере.
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Очередное обновление - Belarc Advisor 7.2.24.5.
В это обновление добавлена поддержка для последних обновлений корпорации Microsoft, выпущенных в этом месяце. http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

----------


## XiTri

Пробую
А как посмотреть версию программы
Ну чтоб 7,2,24,5 было написано

----------


## SDA

Показывает в процессе инсталяции.

----------


## XiTri

Что-то разницы нет.
Как было коряво так и осталось.
Где-б ченж лог глянуть

----------


## SDA

Логи в папке Belarc Advisor - C:\Program Files

----------

